# Wanted-> Zoomed Grassland tortoise food



## ISTortoiseLover (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone here ships or knows people who ships the above Internationally at reasonable prices?

Let me know eh


----------



## John (Apr 12, 2011)

www.reptilesupply.com


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Apr 12, 2011)

squamata said:


> www.reptilesupply.com



hehe.. I actually checked the online merchants and the shipping's a killer! isn't there someone who sells these like Coastal?


----------



## John (Apr 12, 2011)

well if shipping cost is the hurdle you could always move closer to the supplier


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Apr 12, 2011)

I don live in the States and it'll cost a whompin $32 to ship 8.5oz of grassland excluding it's cost.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 12, 2011)

Check with Tom or Gus (Cory's partner)...I know for a fact that he has a sack in hand


----------



## bettinge (Apr 12, 2011)

These guys ship international. 

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...s/-/zoo-med-50-pound-grassland-tortoise-diet/


----------



## Jacob (Apr 12, 2011)

reptilesupply, petco, or petsmart!


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2011)

ISTortoiseLover said:


> I don live in the States and it'll cost a whompin $32 to ship 8.5oz of grassland excluding it's cost.



I have the biggest size they offered on reptilesupply and I can I did not pay 32.00 are you overnighting it?


----------



## Starry night (Apr 13, 2011)

I've never been able to get a single tortoise to eat this food.


----------



## coastal (Apr 14, 2011)

I can get you the 8.5 oz tubs email me for shipping and info.


----------

